# AU band too tight on leg



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I just got an eight-year old Delbar white homer and noticed today how tight his AU band is. It can slide around at all. No up or down, no around. His leg does not seem swollen, but as anyone with a tight ring on knows. This must hurt!

It is a 2005 AU band and I am wondering what I should do. There is no way any type of wire clipper or nippers will slide under this. It is tight to the leg.

I have not seen a lot on the web about this, but it looks like I might have to take him to the vet. How much will this cost?? 

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

can you put a piece of string under it .The reason i ask is if you can get string under it you can cut the band off with string . all you do id put string under it and pull it back and forth . I cut a lot of pvc pipe 4-6 inch with string . it has to be a coarse string not smooth .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure how much avian vets are over your way , but I would say it may be your only alternative.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Is the AU band plastic?*

Thank you so much for your replies.

Is the band made of plastic? When my husband gets home, we will take a good look with some string. 

Thanks for this point. What a good idea. I have a feeling, it might be too tight even for a string. 

I used this method to open bales of hay when I didn't have a knife. I know it well! I hope this works, thank you so much!

I am going to call the exotic vet here and see how much he will charge. I could tell him, my husband will come in with his dremal, if you could just put him to sleep for the process. Hoping it will be cheaper????


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sometimes when a bird gets older the band gets to small for the leg. This may be the case. The band should be plastic coated with metal. You would need to cut the band off. either with wire cutters or even a small file. I would write the old band number down. For future referance. If you do not feel comfortable removing it A vet could. But being careful and 2 people one holding the bird the other removing the band It can be done safely.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

You could end up doing more harm than good. If the band has been on there for eight years and the leg is not swollen then why "mess" with it, leave well enough alone.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

I have removed tight bands with a dremel before and if you are patient and work carefully the bird will be fine.
First thing you need is an old sock. Cut the toe end of the sock off and slip your bird head first into the sock until his head sticks out one end. Now the bird can't struggle and hurt itself. (After you're done, keep pushing the bird through the sock head first and you won't damage any of the feathers.)
Next use the cutoff wheel on the dremel and set the dremel to the lowest speed. Cut slowly, you will be able to remove the plastic outer layer first then get to the aluminum ring on the inside. As you are cutting the aluminum ring insert a small standard screwdriver into the cut to try and spread the ring apart. Take your time and the bird will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

grifter said:


> You could end up doing more harm than good. If the band has been on there for eight years and the leg is not swollen then why "mess" with it, leave well enough alone.


As some birds get older there leg size gets to big for a band. This happens alot. And the leg if not taken care of the band will grow into the leg to where the leg has to be removed. this happens also..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> As some birds get older there leg size gets to big for a band. This happens alot. And the leg if not taken care of the band will grow into the leg to where the leg has to be removed. this happens also..


It happens to often IMO, What would be the harm in going up one size with the rings they use, the race rings here are what we call B size. they are what we use on rollers, tipplers and other small breeds. Seems a bit dumb to be using such a small size on such a big bird but I suppose it prevents any cheating.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

NZ Pigeon said:


> It happens to often IMO, What would be the harm in going up one size with the rings they use, the race rings here are what we call B size. they are what we use on rollers, tipplers and other small breeds. Seems a bit dumb to be using such a small size on such a big bird but I suppose it prevents any cheating.


The band fits well on Most race birds. BUT as you know race birds come in different sizes. And from time to time an older bird will grow to big for there band. considering the many thousands of race birds raised the number is LOW but happens alot. Because there are thousands of birds. Seem a band that is used on rollers tipplers ect would be to small for race birds. Unless it is over sized for the rollers and such. Most often a older cock bird would be the bigger bird. Even other breeds have this problem at times.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> The band fits well on Most race birds. BUT as you know race birds come in different sizes. And from time to time an older bird will grow to big for there band. considering the many thousands of race birds raised the number is LOW but happens alot. Because there are thousands of birds. Seem a band that is used on rollers tipplers ect would be to small for race birds. Unless it is over sized for the rollers and such. Most often a older cock bird would be the bigger bird. Even other breeds have this problem at times.


So it happens a lot from time to time, or it happens from time to time a lot? I'm confused.

I am not sure of the diameter of these rings but they are the same as a B sized NPA ring, They are slightly big on the tipplers and rollers but at least that way there is no risk of the above scenario happening.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I have had to cut very few off over all the years I've kept pigeons. As stated earlier, it is better if two people are helping. One to hold and one to cut the band. I used a small pair of wire cutters. It can be a little tricky,(cutting through the plastic and metal) but with a bit of patience and perseverance you'll be able to remove it.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

NZ it does happen alot. But it is mostly in OLDER birds. . And in any loft That raise race birds or larger breeds they will see it from time to time. And there are many thousands of lofts. I do not know what line your race birds are As some lines are smaller and others larger. That makes a difference as the birds AGE.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Got the band off!*

Hello everyone,

I thought I would give an update to my 8-year old cock bird (Delbar) that had a very tight band.

Yesterday, my daughters and I patiently used my manicure clippers to get it off. These clippers were the type with the pointed nose, not flat across. I was just able to get the point going under the band and nipped and nipped. I got all the way across, but the opening did not allow for me to spread the band, so I nipped another line across. Then I opened the band. 

Poor fella, underneath was thick dead skin and a very atrophied leg. I rubbed anti biotic ointment all over and will do that again today. He tolerated it very, very well. I was a little shaky afterwards, I had prepared and ready, gauze, bandaids, tape, ointment etc.... in case it did not go well. But it did!! It was having the right tool that made a difference. Much better than the trauma and $200 expense the vet would have been.

Thanks for every one's help!!
Lisa


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Good for you! I'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel better just reading about it.. ahhhh relief!


----------

